# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Alcachofa de Jerusalen, Tupinambo, Aguaturma.

## hgguevara

Buscamos productores de Alcachofas de Jerusalen para exportacion. Por favor contactarnos. 
Nombre cientifico (Helianthus tuberosus). Otros nombres: Tupinambo, Pataca o Aguaturma.  Alcachofas de Jerusalen.jpgTemas similares: Vendemos Broza de Alcachofa para animales bovinos Artículo: Producción de Alcachofa crecería 3.1% este año Artículo: Minag anuncia en el Congreso II Festival Gastronómico de la Alcachofa alcachofa Artículo: Cultivos de alcachofa se consolidan en Ica, Arequipa y Ancash

----------

